# Torrent Leech invites?



## fischju_original (Jun 16, 2007)

I need a Torrent Leach invite. Will trade for blackcats or demonoid.


----------



## zelgadis (Jun 17, 2007)

I have demonoid, im looking for a blackcat


----------



## Podge (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> I need a Torrent Leach invite. Will trade for blackcats or demonoid.



I'll trade you a TorrentLeech invite for a blackcats invite. PM me!


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 17, 2007)

Looool, are you podge from torrentleech that's always thanking the uploader for NDS uploads?


----------



## Podge (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Looool, are you podge from torrentleech that's always thanking the uploader for NDS uploads?



lol yep, that would be me


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 17, 2007)

lol thanks ;p


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 17, 2007)

do you guys know this is against the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some people dont know but its just like asking for rom links.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 17, 2007)

If mrth says so... nvrmind.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, I saw shaunj was reading this thread, now he's not and it still isn't locked


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Well, I saw shaunj was reading this thread, now he's not and it still isn't locked



well i have seen loads of these threads locked. Mthrnite locked one recently i will try to find you a link. I dont care if you guys are doing it so dont think i was pulling you up or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its just some people dont know its breaking the rules.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53191


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

I have tl invites, I'm just waiting for a nice invite to some other great private tracker (not demoniod) in return.

Pm me anyways if you want one.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 17, 2007)

I now think theres officially enough of these threads that anyone who wants an invite can just PM someone from a previous thread and not make an entirely new thread just to request something thats been requested and locked and doesnt realize that the thread was locked for the very reason they're making the new thread.....

:RAWR:


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't seen a torrent leach thread, tyvm


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this not the same as, say, starting a thread asking for people to PM you links to ROM sites?

Imagine how quickly that would get shut down.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 17, 2007)

I have TL invites

PM me with your mail


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in no mood tonight (film at 11:00) hell, wail away.
WTF, send me a goddam invite.
sheesh


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> I'm in no mood tonight (film at 11:00) hell, wail away.
> WTF, send me a goddam invite.
> sheesh


lol, pm me w/ you email


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Shinji (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> I haven't seen a torrent leach thread, tyvm


thats why I said NOW theres enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did you give up on TOR?


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen a torrent leach thread, tyvm
> ...



What's TOR?

While I'm at it, I've got Torrent Leech, Blackcats, Oink, and RevolutionTT as my private torrent sites.  Am I missing anything big/good?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anybody have any more torrentleech/blackcats invites to give

I'll be willing to trade some, but I don't have access to many good private sites. I got bitmetv, supertorrents and demonoid for trade.

i might not have any more demonoid invites since I don't know how many they give you and Ive given out a few already :/


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> Am I missing anything big/good?



Underground-Gamer, you never need an invite though, the constant pruning means the tracker is almost always under it's member limit.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing anything big/good?
> ...



Thanks, yo.


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 16 2007 said:
> ...


ftn and scenetorrents.  I'm still looking for invites to there.


----------



## SynGamer (Jun 17, 2007)

I have Demonoid if someone has a Leech and/or Blackcat...please?


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> I have Demonoid if someone has a Leech and/or Blackcat...please?


syngamer, pm me with your email for a tl.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Can I have one too please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Can I have one too please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, pm me with your email address


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 17, 2007)

i would love a torrentleech invite too if someone would be soo kind to PM me one 

:-)


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> i would love a torrentleech invite too if someone would be soo kind to PM me one
> 
> :-)


pm me with your email address g


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

Hallow gbatemp.  I've currently run out of torrentleech invites (more in about a week I think).

This is my small way of helping out gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But I'm always open to accept oink, blackcats, ftn, sct, and revolutiontt invites (or trade for a tl invite in about a week.


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 17, 2007)

I gave blackcats invites to 2 different people in PMs, but they haven't given me invites yet


----------



## xirus (Jun 17, 2007)

i have 4 torrentleech invites im happy to trade. im quite eager to get a blackcat games invite!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks phood for the TL invite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone out there have a Blackcats?


----------



## SynGamer (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks again phoood


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2007)

What does torrentleech specalize in (like blackcats specalizes in games)? Or is it just a general have-all tracker?
Not looking for an invite (yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just wondering.


----------



## EvilMonkey (Jun 17, 2007)

I have some demonoid invites, if I could get a torrentleach one or something else  back I would appreciate it. just pm me.


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> What does torrentleech specialize in (like blackcats specalizes in games)? Or is it just a general have-all tracker?
> Not looking for an invite (yet
> 
> 
> ...


tl is a 0day tracker.
and then theres memory packs, etc.  nice, healthy amount of seeders, which some times getting a even ratio tough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maxed bandwith all the time


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 17, 2007)

So, does anyone have any that they would give me for free?  (or for a link to a nice hentai site j/k)
email is joshjn2020[at]yahoo[dot]com
(Replaced the @ and . to prevent bots.)
Thanks much.


----------



## ryuhosuke (Jun 17, 2007)

i need a torrent leech invite, i have blackcats, funfile, demonid, crikey invite


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What does torrentleech specialize in (like blackcats specalizes in games)? Or is it just a general have-all tracker?
> ...



Torrent Leech is by far the fastest torrent site that I've come across.  If I want something that's on TL and somewhere else, I always get it off of Torrent Leech.

And I'm getting a lot of invite requests, which is cool.  I love helping people out by inviting them to these private tracker sites.  Only problem is that right now I only have invites to Oink and Torrent Leech.  In a week or two, I'll have met the requirements for some invites to Blackcats and RevTT, so if you remember and hit me a message in a while, I'll be able to hook you up.

Also, I'm getting kind of tired of throwing my invites away on people who don't maintain good (or any) share ratio.  So now I'm only going to be sending my invitations out to people who can somehow assure me that they're not just going to download 100 gigs of info and then get banned.

So, yeah.  If anybody is still hurting for Oink or TL invites, shoot me a PM with your email.


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 16 2007 said:
> ...



Scenetorrents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A shitload of packs (mostly xvids) and the full imdb top 100 in xvid and so so so much more \o/


----------



## SynGamer (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok...i've tried two file son TL and they downloaded fast but i can't upload to anyone...so not im stuck at 0.00 for my ratio and it seems i'll be banned within a week since its not over 0.4


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> Ok...i've tried two file son TL and they downloaded fast but i can't upload to anyone...so not im stuck at 0.00 for my ratio and it seems i'll be banned within a week since its not over 0.4



TL is pretty easy to upload for, I thought.  There's of course some leeway on how long you can keep your ratio low before you get banned, so while you're in that grace period, you might want to try grabbing something that's newly released and you're pretty sure that a lot of people will want.

A telesync of Knocked Up leaked onto some sites yesterday, and I grabbed it on RevTT to pad my ratio a little bit even though my girlfriend would kill me if I saw it without her.


----------



## phoood (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SynGamer @ Jun 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...i've tried two file son TL and they downloaded fast but i can't upload to anyone...so not im stuck at 0.00 for my ratio and it seems i'll be banned within a week since its not over 0.4
> ...


You can download through usenet (if your isp gives you free access, great), make sure they go through the sfv nicely, then upload like that.  I think you get 4gb free to download at tl.

Downloading mov samples and uploading them helps somewhat.


----------



## Spears (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone want to swop a Demonoid invite for a torrent leech?


----------

